# Andrew Bynum Injury Thread; Out 8-12 Weeks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

​
So here's what we know:

X-rays were negative and showed that he has a sprained right knee, but we really can't tell tell much from that because he hasn't had an MRI yet, which he will undergo tomorrow morning in New York. 

Look at the coincidence of this injury vs. last year's:

Last year it happened on January 13.
This year it happened on January 31.
Last year it happened in Los Angeles against the Grizzlies.
This year it happened in Memphis against the Grizzlies.
Last year he suffered the injury by stepping on Odom's foot.
This year he suffered the injury because Kobe fell into his knee.
Last year, before it happened, he was playing the best basketball of the season.
This year, before it happened, he was playing the best basketball of the season.

****! Please be okay, 'Drew! :gopray:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

We also know that Bynum is able to walk under his own weight.

Bynum said it feels much better than last years.

Bynum also said they don't think he will miss much time like last time.

Bynum is optimistic.

We find out just how bad it will be soon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Darth Bryant said:


> We also know that Bynum is able to walk under his own weight.
> 
> Bynum said it feels much better than last years.
> 
> ...


Whoa, this is news to me. And good news. Where'd you hear/read that? I didn't get a chance to watch the postgame show so is that where they interviewed him?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Yeah, post game interview.

Bynum didn't look worried and had a smile on his face. Hopefully that means it won't be to long before he is able to play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

I certainly hope so...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Darth Bryant said:


> We also know that Bynum is able to walk under his own weight.
> 
> Bynum said it feels much better than last years.
> 
> ...


Well, atleast that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Bottom line Bynum holds our title hopes in his hands plain and simple. we probably won't get the best record if he misses a month but we'll still be champs if he can regain pre injury form. 

He was playing GREAT,he and Kobe were a legitimate 1-2 punch on both ends. I pray things are fine. 

I'm sick about this whole thing but if its just a hyper extension and he can take a couple weeks then we're in good shape. 

If not I see another frustrating Finals Losss coming once again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

It hurts to even think about.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*






http://www.lakersmedia.com/video/index.php?p=809">Lakers -at- Grizzlies - 1/31 - Bynum Post Game Interview


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



> When Andrew Bynum left with a knee injury in the first quarter of Saturday evening’s game in Memphis, the collective spirits of Bynum’s teammates, coaches, Lakers staff and fans everywhere were completely in the dumps.
> 
> Upon seeing Bynum putting weight on his knee and even smiling in the locker room, those collective spirits may have lifted just a bit heading into the young center’s coming MRI Sunday morning in New York.
> 
> ...


http://my.lakers.com/blogs/2009/01/31/bynum-update-postgame-audio/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Danny, there's no embedding from lakersmedia.com - once it's on Youtube, we can embed it.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

that looked MUCH worse watching it at live speed on sportscenter last night. gawd, I could barely sleep after watching that. watching close now though, there are a couple things to be very thankful, and optimistic about. For one, Kobe came bareling in on the side of his leg, which is 10X better than a strait on hit. Second, Andrew appeared to get his foot off the ground, which again, is 10X better than having it firmly planted. It was still a nasty hit, but it could've been much, much worse, to the tune of pretty much guarenteeing 6-8 months on the sidelines. 

Best case scenario, Grade II MCL sprain, which would put him out for about a month (not too bad). we already know what the worse case scenario is, so I won't even say it. lets hope for the best :gopray:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



> NEW YORK — Andrew Bynum had an MRI on his injured right knee this morning, but the Lakers don’t expect to have word on the results until this evening or Monday.
> 
> New York-based David Altcheck, who performed the surgery on Bynum’s left knee last May, was on a plane en route back to New York to read the results.
> 
> The Lakers had a brief practice today; Phil Jackson excused himself, Kobe Bryant (who showed up anyway), Derek Fisher and Pau Gasol.


http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2009/02/01/bynum-had-mri-this-morning/10722/


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Bleh. We have to wait until possibly Tuesday now to know rater or not the season is doomed?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Darth Bryant said:


> Bleh. We have to wait until possibly Tuesday now to know rater or not the season is doomed?


Tuesday? Where did you hear that? 

After watching that video Danny Posted, I am pretty confident he will be ok but is still going to miss some time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Cris said:


> Tuesday? Where did you hear that?
> 
> After watching that video Danny Posted, I am pretty confident he will be ok but is still going to miss some time.


I thought the a paper said that the Lakers wouldn't know the MRI results today and probably not Monday.

But I could be wrong. 

I feel better about his injury, but then I think about Redd who walked off the court with two major injuries.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Nevermind, just read it again. I totally took misread the sentence. Hopefully we know tonight the damage.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

I don't think it looks good...

I used to work for a doctor, and it never took him much time to read an MRI


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



MojoPin said:


> I don't think it looks good...
> 
> I used to work for a doctor, and it never took him much time to read an MRI


it's sunday. And nothing says the lakers don't already know and just havent reported it to the media.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Yeah, its Sunday, but he had the MRI done, so they could have read it right after they did it.

The results are known. I just hope the reasoning behind holding back the info isn't anything negative.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



MojoPin said:


> Yeah, its Sunday, but he had the MRI done, so they could have read it right after they did it.
> 
> The results are known. I just hope the reasoning behind holding back the info isn't anything negative.


Seriously... MRI does not take that long.. I sure hope they're not putting the spin together..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

I work in the medical field as well, and I can say depending upon the size of the hospital it can take a few days just to get the results back from an MRI. Typically once the MRI concluded, the results are given to a radiologist who reviews it order of priority.

If someone comes in and they suspect a life threatening illness, they get a STAT ordered and will be reviewed before someone like Bynum.

That being said, Monday morning we should get the results.



> NEW YORK (AFP) – The Los Angeles Lakers won't know the severity of center Andrew Bynum's right knee sprain until Monday, when a doctor reviews his MRI test, the National Basketball Association team said Sunday.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090201/sp_afp/basketnbalakersbynum_20090201231713

Rest easy, the answers come soon.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Dude. I hurt my knee and had to take an MRI. The whole process from the MRI itself to them telling me what was wrong with my knee took like an hour and a half. I hate to jump to conclusion, but something is up..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Here's another link about it:



> Reporting from New York -- Results of an MRI exam for Lakers center Andrew Bynum will not be known until Monday, a team official said Sunday night.
> 
> Bynum had the exam on his sprained right knee done at 11 a.m. Sunday in New York, but knee specialist David Altchek did not return in time from a trip to Florida to read the results by nightfall.
> 
> "We were hoping to have the results tonight," Lakers spokesman John Black said. "It doesn't look like we're going to have anything until Monday morning."


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakersfyi-notes2-2009feb02,0,547354.story


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Darth Bryant said:


> I work in the medical field as well, and I can say depending upon the size of the hospital it can take a few days just to get the results back from an MRI. Typically once the MRI concluded, the results are given to a radiologist who reviews it order of priority.
> 
> If someone comes in and they suspect a life threatening illness, they get a STAT ordered and will be reviewed before someone like Bynum.
> 
> ...


Ok. at least we have something to go with.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



CubanLaker said:


> Dude. I hurt my knee and had to take an MRI. The whole process from the MRI itself to them telling me what was wrong with my knee took like an hour and a half. I hate to jump to conclusion, but something is up..


You guys are worrying to much. Worry about the injury, the result time can very depending upon hospital procedure.

Large hospitals like UTMB, UCI, UCLA, etc don't give a crap that a celebrity has come in and fans are awaiting answers. They examine the results of the tests based on severity of the injury. 

We will know what's up soon.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

I'm staying optimistic. Bynum has worked to hard this season to get robbed again. He might take a few weeks off, but I think he will be ready for prime time in the playoffs.

If not, we can all jump off a bridge.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Darth Bryant said:


> I'm staying optimistic. Bynum has worked to hard this season to get robbed again. He might take a few weeks off, but I think he will be ready for prime time in the playoffs.
> 
> *If not, we can all jump off a bridge.*


I think some people have already done this.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

yeah, people are reading too much into the delay of the results. the actual knee specialist was out of town, and they probably don't want to report some random doctor's diagnosis.

People are also reading a bit much into Andrew's comments about it "not being so bad." it's certainly not bad news, but it doesn't mean much in terms of the severity. argh, results better be up by tommorrow morning.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Silk D said:


> yeah, people are reading too much into the delay of the results. the actual knee specialist was out of town, and they probably don't want to report some random doctor's diagnosis.
> 
> People are also reading a bit much into Andrew's comments about it "not being so bad." it's certainly not bad news, but it doesn't mean much in terms of the severity. argh, results better be up by tommorrow morning.


I hope you're right. After the misdiagnoses of Karl Malone and other blunders we have seen over the years, better to be thorough.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

I heard he's faking it, and that's he's really day-to-day, because the Lakers want to commemorate the 1 year anniversary of the Gasol trade (Feb. 2nd) by pulling the trigger on a Radmanovic/Mbenga for Deron Williams trade. But the Lakers aren't sure if they should include a 1st rounder. I say yes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



EHL said:


> I heard he's faking it, and that's he's really day-to-day, because the Lakers want to commemorate the 1 year anniversary of the Gasol trade (Feb. 2nd) by pulling the trigger on a Radmanovic/Mbenga for Deron Williams trade. But the Lakers aren't sure if they should include a 1st rounder. I say yes.


Lateral move at best..


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

early reports calling it a sprain and he's expected to be out 6 weeks. this is unoffical of course, we should have official word today. 

this really gives us nothing we didn't know. we know it's a sprain to his MCL, and possibly his ACL (please no), question is, Grade I, II, or III. A one would be a miracle, and he'll be back by the end of the month. a two will put him out for 4-6 weeks on average and is probably what's being projected in those early reports (definately good news!). A three, well, there's always next year...

also can't rule out damage to his meniscus (sp?) ala the injury Jordan had in December.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



> Reporting from New York -- The Lakers assembled for a morning shoot-around today without Andrew Bynum and without any MRI results.
> 
> The Lakers still don't know the extent of the damage in Bynum's right knee, though if has a sprained medial collateral ligament, he would be out six to eight weeks, according to a source who would not comment publicly because all information had not been gathered.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers-andrew-bynum3-2009feb03,0,1436040.story


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

I think the news must be bad all things considered to be waiing on MRI results. If the knee felt stable and solid and there was no or very little swelling I'd expect they'd have announced a couple weeks and he'll be fine sort of like the LO knee hyperextension. 

Drew has the big man body and has the situation with his knee and hip alignment so any timetables could be inaccurate judging from what happened last season. 

Its a bad blow nonetheless.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

torn MCL...

we'll be lucky to have him back for the western conference finals


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

yeah heard it on espn 8-12 weeks. I'm guessing he's done till next year once again. wow our season once again is in dire shape.

Just unbelievable the man crumbles to the ground with a supposed 8-12 week injury against the same ****ing team. 

The Celtics have had the greatest string of luck with old guys I've ever seen. and we got our young stud center on the damn shelf again. 

man we need to catch a break somewhere.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

8 to 12 weeks probably means he won't be back at all. Most Lakers nowadays always takes longer to come back than their estimated times. This won't be any different. At least it's not the ACL. That would have been much worse. 

I don't think this team has much of a shot without him but I'll continue to hope that they somehow make a run for the title again.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

I think our window is closing...

This season was probably our greatest chance at winning a title. I doubt we have Odom next year, and Kobe will have lost another half-step.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Silk D said:


> this really gives us nothing we didn't know. we know it's a sprain to his MCL, and possibly his ACL (please no), question is, Grade I, II, or III. A one would be a miracle, and he'll be back by the end of the month. a two will put him out for 4-6 weeks on average and is probably what's being projected in those early reports (definately good news!). A three, well, there's always next year...


a grade three it is.  dam, injury bug just won't leave us alone these past few years. 

We still don't know the severity of it, so I'm still kinda holding out hope. If he needs surgery, I say there's a 0.1% chance he's ready for the finals. If he doesn't, I'll give him a 20% chance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Given the Lakers overall track record of being more on the optimistic side of recovery tables, I'd say 8-12 weeks is a best case.

Remember Bynum was 4-8 upon first diagnosis of the Knee dislocation. We saw how well that ended. We need to face facts, we need to figure out how to get what we have tougher and ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*



Darth Bryant said:


> Given the Lakers overall track record of being more on the optimistic side of recovery tables, I'd say 8-12 weeks is a best case.
> 
> Remember Bynum was 4-8 upon first diagnosis of the Knee dislocation. We saw how well that ended. We need to face facts, we need to figure out how to get what we have tougher and ready for the playoffs.


the scar tissue build-up due to his bone bruise was kind of an unforeseen obsticle, so it's a little unfair to judge. That said, 12 weeks probably IS the best case scenario if it's a full tear (grade 3 sprain). I'd say he'll probably be running in a strait line just fine by regular season's end, but it's up to Andrew's body, and his work ethic as to when he'll be on the court. We should know more details soon


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

He is likely to be back in nba finals.

Lakers could go as far as western conference final.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum Injury Thread*

Time for mitch to work his magic again...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Un****ing believable. I want to ****ing die


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

You have got to be ****ing kidding me!! Are we ****ing cursed??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still think we'll get to the Finals and do much better this time around than last season.

This sucks...a lot...but let's not declare the season over just yet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You know, for the first time ever as a Laker fan my initial reaction to severe injury news to one of our star players was "wow that's really horrible for him" not "damn that hurts our team."

I feel so bad for the kid. He's got a great work ethic, is just starting in his career still, was really starting to dominate and this happens two years in a row. That's demoralizing. But he was very cheerful in the interviews after the announcement with his headphones on and all. 

I would prefer this happen to anyone else, even Kobe or Pau, not that they deserve injury or anything.



> Given the Lakers overall track record of being more on the optimistic side of recovery tables, I'd say 8-12 weeks is a best case.
> 
> Remember Bynum was 4-8 upon first diagnosis of the Knee dislocation. We saw how well that ended. We need to face facts, we need to figure out how to get what we have tougher and ready for the playoffs.


Maybe they learned their lesson and are going to pleasently surprise us this time???

Anyways I think they said 6-8 weeks last year. Better double check.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Ok, so lets go out and trade Walton and Mihm for Emeka Okafor. Another year another Bynum injury that spurs Mitch to rape a GM?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> You have got to be ****ing kidding me!! Are we ****ing cursed??


This must be the Grizzlies way of getting back at us. 

*******s


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> You know, for the first time ever as a Laker fan my initial reaction to severe injury news to one of our star players was "wow that's really horrible for him" not "damn that hurts our team."
> 
> I feel so bad for the kid. He's got a great work ethic, is just starting in his career still, was really starting to dominate and this happens two years in a row. That's demoralizing. But he was very cheerful in the interviews after the announcement with his headphones on and all.
> .




I'm in total agreement. 

First thing I said to my friend was "I know the guys a millionaire, and it's just basketball.. But man he worked so hard to get back there, and he finally found his groove only to have another setback".

Add to the fact that everyone from Worthy, Kareem, Thompson.. Hell even Phil Jackson said he's a sweet kid, that's full of heart and fun to be around off the court.

It just sucks when things like this happen to the nice guys.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

They said 8 weeks, exactly, last season. FYI.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> They said 8 weeks, exactly, last season. FYI.


Personally, I recall several estimates. But really? Whats the point? 8 weeks still turned into the rest of the entire season and playoffs. So either way they were way off. 

But you may be right the 8 weeks.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just remember guys, yeah they said 8 weeks and he wasn't ready to play BASKETBALL and opted to have surgery then and there.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

interesting. watching the MSG broadcast on LP. They said that the lakers were being over-cautious with their 8-12 weeks estimate, and the it was probably closer to the 8 weeks because it wasn't as bad as they thought it was. not sure what to make of that, probably not much. But the one thing we can take from it is that he definately won't need surgery, which is obvious good news. An MCL tear has to be very, very severe to require surgery, so thank God for that. Also thank God that nothing appears to be wrong with his ACL. This sucks, but believe it or not, the severity of the injury is not that bad all things considered.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Teezy said:


> Ok, so lets go out and trade Walton and Mihm for Emeka Okafor. Another year another Bynum injury that spurs Mitch to rape a GM?


With this pack, Charlotte would be sending just Nazr Mohammed (which isn't a terrible player).

No chances to talk with your rivals (Kings) about Brad Miller?


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

EHL said:


> They said 8 weeks, exactly, last season. FYI.


I would not worry about that at all. As a registered physiotherapy license holder, I can assure you that this case is different than last seasons'.

For this particular type of injury, it is the most severe of its kind because the organization has said he will be out for 8-12 weeks which indicates that it is not a partial tear but a full tear of the MCL. However, the good news is that the anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) or the meniscus cartilage were NOT torn along with the medial collateral ligament. He has a grade three MCL tear so will have to wear a knee immobilizer for the next two weeks before a further assessment can be made.

Lakers fans should not worry that he is done for the season just because a similar projection of his return date was issued last season, one that ultimately proved to be futile. I can assure you that this injury is far less complicated. A torn MCL is a very common injury in sports and 90% of athletes return within their projected timeframe. Andrew suffered a subluxation (brief dislocation) of the knee cap last season. Any time you're dealing with damage to the actual bone structure and/or tendons, the road to recovery becomes unpredictable. This is why his return last season was always questionable - no matter what the Lakers organization claimed. 

The injury that Andrew has now is more straightforward, more common and far less complicated to heal. Even in the worst-case scenario with excessive swelling and bruising, he should be back in three months.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Basel said:


> I still think we'll get to the Finals and do much better this time around than last season.
> 
> This sucks...a lot...but let's not declare the season over just yet.


lakers better hope they dont face the blazers. if they do, im convinced that the blazers will hand the lakers their *****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No they won't.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mohamed17 said:


> I would not worry about that at all. As a registered physiotherapy license holder, I can assure you that this case is different than last seasons'.
> 
> For this particular type of injury, it is the most severe of its kind because the organization has said he will be out for 8-12 weeks which indicates that it is not a partial tear but a full tear of the MCL. However, the good news is that the anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) or the meniscus cartilage were NOT torn along with the medial collateral ligament. He has a grade three MCL tear so will have to wear a knee immobilizer for the next two weeks before a further assessment can be made.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all that information, superb post. I wasn't comparing the types of injuries, btw, I was replying to a few posts that said his estimated recovery last season was less than 8 weeks. Certainly, an MCL tear is much simplier (from the little I know), though I'm sad to hear this is grade 3. Are you assuming it is because of the timeframe of 8-12 weeks they gave? Just curious.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

EHL said:


> though I'm sad to hear this is grade 3. Are you assuming it is because of the timeframe of 8-12 weeks they gave? Just curious.


Grade 1=Over-stretched ligament

Grade 2=Partial tear of ligament

Grade 3=Full tear of ligament

there's different severities to each. But those are the general classifications.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Silk D said:


> Grade 1=Over-stretched ligament
> 
> Grade 2=Partial tear of ligament
> 
> ...


As I understand it, don't they usually opt for surgery if it were grade 3? I guess he could potentially be between a 2 and 3 grade injury and that's why they aren't going for surgery?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

EHL said:


> As I understand it, don't they usually opt for surgery if it were grade 3? I guess he could potentially be between a 2 and 3 grade injury and that's why they aren't going for surgery?


Not for an MCL. In extremely severe cases, which are quite rare, they might opt for reconstructive surgery, but most MCL injuries can heal w/o it. That's why I was saying that this isn't all bad news, and was just happy to hear there was no damage to his ACL. ACLs don't heal, ever...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yeah, ACLs are the worse. About the only thing worse than an ACL tear is losing your weight-bearing cartilage, stuff just doesn't grow back easily even with the new microfracture surgeries these days. 

Well actually, Baron Davis was able to heal from *two* ACL tears at UCLA, which is pretty incredible.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I tore my MCL two years ago. It was a grade 2 which is a partial tear. Didnt need surgery because the MCL gets enough blood flow and will generally heal on it own. I on crutches for 2 weeks until the swelling went down then i did rehab like 2 days a week for about 3 weeks. It took about 8 weeks for me to be fully healed. I was playing basketball and softball full speed by about week eight or nine. Obviously Bynum has much better care than i have so im optimistic about the 8 week goal Bynum said he had in the post game interview they showed today. The fact that hes walking on his own (albeit with a cane) is also a very good sign IMO. I was almost bedridden for the 1st week after the injury.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

EHL said:


> ^ Yeah, ACLs are the worse. About the only thing worse than an ACL tear is losing your weight-bearing cartilage, stuff just doesn't grow back easily even with the new microfracture surgeries these days.
> 
> Well actually, Baron Davis was able to heal from *two* ACL tears at UCLA, which is pretty incredible.


yeah it is, but sadly given his back problems, he never escaped the injury bug.

What I meant was that ACLs never regenerate, and are never the same. even with reconstructive surgery, they simply take tissue from another part of your body (usually your hamstring) and anchor the bones where the ACL would. it really is a remarkable science behind it.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> I tore my MCL two years ago. It was a grade 2 which is a partial tear. Didnt need surgery because the MCL gets enough blood flow and will generally heal on it own. I on crutches for 2 weeks until the swelling went down then i did rehab like 2 days a week for about 3 weeks. It took about 8 weeks for me to be fully healed. I was playing basketball and softball full speed by about week eight or nine. Obviously Bynum has much better care than i have so im optimistic about the 8 week goal Bynum said he had in the post game interview they showed today. The fact that hes walking on his own (albeit with a cane) is also a very good sign IMO. I was almost bedridden for the 1st week after the injury.


I bet you he plays by the end of the season...:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Silk D said:


> I bet you he plays by the end of the season...:lol:


Lets not and say we did..eace:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seems like the Lakers, and Bynum, are optimistic that he'll be back before the playoffs. If he can get back with 6-10 games to spare and we don't suffer any other major injuries, we'll still be in good shape.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Assuming Bynum doesn't take another 40 games to get back to his dominant self. Not that he should be averaging 26 and 14 or anything, but you know what I mean. Even if he were back with 5 regular season games left, I'm not sure he would pick up where he left off. But damn it, here's hoping.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

andrew standing underneath the basket with crutches will have a bigger impact than pau or odom trying to man the paint. or we can possess DJ mbenga into playing like mutumbo for the next 12 weeks. problem solved.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I have no choice but to be optimistic here because it is going to be extremely difficult to win it all without him. Thanks for the info and experiences fellas.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum speaking about the injury today before the game:


----------



## Mohamed17 (Mar 20, 2008)

EHL said:


> Are you assuming it is because of the timeframe of 8-12 weeks they gave? Just curious.


Yes, the projected timeframe for his recovery (8-12 weeks) immediately indicates that it is a grade three tear. A Grade one tear you're looking at a two-week absence, while a Grade two tear usually keeps you out of action for up to 4-5 weeks. They're talking about an 8-12 week absence so unfortunately he certainly has a grade three tear. Btw, watching that interview above he pretty much confirms what I said yesterday when he said "it is pretty severe". In other words, the worst injury of this kind (Grade three). Still, with no tendon or cartilage damage (both were only one planted foot away, so he's lucky) he will be back soon. It really just depends on his evolution over the first few weeks. The first month is crucial, if then we read reports how the knee doesn't have anymore pain and that it is flexible then he is definitely on course to return in 8 weeks. If reports indicate swelling or some other fluid overload then he'll be out for a little longer but even in the worst case scenario he will be in his Laker uniform in early May.

I read some people write in the main forum that even if he comes back he will be out of shape and not of much help to the Lakers. Drew' will not be "out of shape" even if he comes back after 12 weeks. He is an ambitious young man who is hungry to establish himself as the best center in the game. I can not fathom Andrew consuming 20 chicken wings per day, Shaq-style in the off season, when there is a Championship to target. As long as he looks after his diet which he surely will - there is no physical reason why a healthy young athlete would be out of shape after only 12 weeks. There is no reason why he can not step on to the court in late April/early May and contribute considerably to any success we may have. Perhaps some of his post moves and general touch may be a little rusty the first couple of games, but his defense and rebounds will be there the first minute he steps back onto the court.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

****! I'm out the country for a 10 days and I come back to this!!!!! ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where'd you go? And yeah, pretty terrible news to come back to. Go watch Kobe's 61 in MSG - that'll cheer you up a little bit.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Rotoworld said:


> Phil Jackson said Wednesday that Andrew Bynum (right knee) will concentrate on icing and resting his knee for the next two weeks, then spend another two weeks on conditioning drills.
> At that point, barring any setbacks, it's possible that Bynum could resume basketball activities and possibly return in five weeks or so. We're still not sure why the Lakers said he'd miss 8-12 weeks, as several doctors have told Rotoworld that the typical recovery time for a moderate MCL tear is 4-6 weeks. We doubt Bynum will return to form before the end of the season, so don't feel too bad if you already dropped him.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NBA&hl=109638&id=1132


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

^^ Great news


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Teezy said:


> http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NBA&hl=109638&id=1132


I hope this is really the case. Could actually be a full tear like Silk D suggested.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Probably just bracing for the worst case scenario. Which I am going to stick to as a timetable, seeing as last years timetable wasn't too hot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum back in 5 weeks? That'd be great, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LA Times just had an article saying his sprain was between a grade 2 and grade 3, so 5 weeks would be getting pretty lucky, but 7 or 8 weeks still seems more likely (I'm not sure if big men heal slower than little guys, though). But if Bynum is a slow healer, then longer of course.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, if his MCL turns out to be only partially torn, that could literally cut the recovery time in half. I wouldn't get my hopes up, though, that hit looked pretty nasty. But if even a little bit of his MCL is intact, then I would fully expect him to be back 100% within 8 weeks. Great news.


BTW, I mentioned this in another thread, but it's seriously frustrating to keep seeing these people who cover sports for a living know nothing about athletic injuries and write about them w/o doing any research.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I hope the article is right.. I don't see a reason that a neutral site like rotoworld would lie though... I feel like the Lakers put out a slow time table just because people wouldn't believe them since last year they put out a timetable that was too fast


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel said:


> Where'd you go? And yeah, pretty terrible news to come back to. Go watch Kobe's 61 in MSG - that'll cheer you up a little bit.


I went to South America, visited a lot of nice places, nice faces lol. I couldn't find internet service for 4 days, I was too lazy. Then I go online and see Bynum is out and I freak out lol. Damn it! I missed that 61 game then Lebrons trip-double, feels like I was gone forever lol.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Damn man, that sucks. :laugh: Sorry for laughing, but I guess you have to laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cap said:


> ^ Damn man, that sucks. :laugh: Sorry for laughing, but I guess you have to laugh to keep from crying.


:lol:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

watching the game, craig said he talked to Andrew and he said he has a "partial tear" which is on par with what the media keeps reporting. even the most severe grade 2 sprain shouldn't take longer than six weeks to recover from. I think the Lakers are being extra cautious with the time table, and I don't blame them. Makes the rest of the team prepare for life w/o him, takes pressure off Andrew to hurry back, and keeps opponents off guard. it really is remarkable that he only suffered that kind of injury. we'll know so much more after about 3 weeks, but this is obviously great news.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Silk D said:


> watching the game, craig said he talked to Andrew and he said he has a "partial tear" which is on par with what the media keeps reporting. even the most severe grade 2 sprain shouldn't take longer than six weeks to recover from. I think the Lakers are being extra cautious with the time table, and I don't blame them. Makes the rest of the team prepare for life w/o him, takes pressure off Andrew to hurry back, and keeps opponents off guard. it really is remarkable that he only suffered that kind of injury. we'll know so much more after about 3 weeks, but this is obviously great news.


Highlight of tonights game for me lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope that rotoworld site is correct. 

I hope this is the case... with Bynum, and somehow comes back before the playoffs start. Not going to hold my breath though.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Rotoworld I think may have just been jacking that news piece from the LA Times that stated it's between Grade 2 and Grade 3.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Every time Drew seems to be hitting his stride, boom! I say PJ sits Drew for the entire month of January 2010!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Injured Lakers center Andrew Bynum will begin riding a stationary bike Thursday, signaling the beginning of his rehabilitation from a torn medial collateral ligament of the right knee.
> 
> The prognosis is that Bynum will miss 8-12 weeks.
> 
> Lakers spokeman John Black said Monday that Bynum would remain in Los Angeles during the All-Star break, rather than travel back home to New Jersey.


http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2009/02/09/bynums-rehab-to-start-soon/11532/


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

awesome. this is the nervous part; where we see how his knee reacts to the light load (pain and/or swelling). if it takes it well, he's well on his way. He'll play by the end of March, book it.


----------

